

Rambling about iOS Hiring Interviews - schwa
https://gist.github.com/schwa/8366955

======
seivan
Although my last interviews was one of the best interviews I ever had, I would
not say no to this :). As a drop out myself, I appreciate these questions, and
yes, I will have to improve my CS fundamentals. Generally when I need to solve
a problem with performance or 3d matrixes, I will.

